# HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine



## pallad (Jun 21, 2006)

I have installed the recently released version 607.0 of VAG-COM under Ubuntu Linux. This is my HOW-TO. Perhaps it will help others.
Background
As you know, VAG-COM (www.ross-tech.com) is an on-board diagnostic (OBD) scanner for Volkswagen Audi Group vehicles. Ross-Tech explicitly state that it is only supported running under Windows. However, others (with more experience than I) have used wine to get it working under Linux in the past. For example:
This post (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2698219) states VAG-COM works under SUSE Linux but provides no description as to how to install it. 
This HOW-TO (http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/VAG-COM/message/4440) from 2001 is too old so I don’t know if it still works. VAG-COM has undergone many updates since then.
This HOW-TO (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102885) from 2005 requires mozactivex and a couple of DLLs. It was probably based on version 504 of VAG-COM but provided me with hope that I could get it to work. 
System used
VAG-COM Cable = HEX-COM+CAN cable from Ross-Tech. IMPORTANT: This is the serial port version (not USB). I believe that the USB version will not work with Linux because Wine only supports USB devices that are supported by the Linux kernel. 
VAG-COM software = Release 607.0 from Ross-Tech.
Computer = Toshiba 8100 laptop with a Pentium 3 processor and 196 Mb RAM.
OS = Ubuntu (Dapper Drake 6.06 release) freshly installed and updated on 16/7/06. Linux kernel 2.6.15-25-386. 
Wine = Version 0.9.9-0Ubuntu2 from Universe repository. 
Conventions
Text like this:
$ cd vag-com
Means that you type "cd vag-com", without the quotes or the $ sign, at the prompt of the command-line interface in the user's home directory. That is, just open the terminal and type the command because you should automatically be in the home directory. 
"=>" means this results in …
"->" means the next step is …
HOW-TO Install VAG-COM
1.Install Wine from Universe repository using Synaptic.
2.Create the wine directories and open a configuration window by typing at the command prompt:
$ winecfg
-> click OK to close the window as no changes are required. 
3.Download Vag-Com-Release-6070-Installer.exe from http://www.ross-tech.com. This is the version of the software for the serial cable. 
4.Move the downloaded file to ~/.wine/drive_c. Tip: If using Nautilus file manager to do this, you have to press Ctrl-H to show the hidden /.wine directory in your user’s home directory. 
5.Run the VAG-COM setup wizard by typing:
$ wine c:\vagcom-release-6070-installer.exe
=> Setup Wizard should open and behave as if it is a Windows program 
-> Choose to Install to c:\Program Files\VAG-COM.
=> Creates a desktop icon called "VAG-COM Release 607.lnk" on the desktop. 
-> When the installation is complete simply delete this desktop icon as it does not work in linux.
6.Run VAG-COM by typing at the terminal either: 
$ cd ".wine/drive_c/Program Files/VAG-COM" && wine vagcom.exe 
Or
$ sh –c cd ".wine/drive_c/Program Files/VAG-COM" && wine vagcom.exe
This can be simplified by optionally creating a desktop icon below
Create a desktop icon to run VAG-COM 
Unfortunately, running VAG-COM is not as simple as just typing: "wine vagcom.exe" at the home directory command prompt. Even if you have added the VAG-COM path to the wine windows registry, so that it can find the executable, it will not work properly. You need to issue the command from within the VAG-COM directory or VAG-COM will give an error "Can’t Open Codes File: CODES.DAT". The program will then continue but does not work very well. 
The simplest way that I found around this problem (using my very limited knowledge) was to change to the VAG-COM directory before running it. This is effectively what the commands above do but these are a nuisance to type. 
A simple solution is to use a script that performs the change of directory and then runs VAG-COM. Such a script can then be called by a desktop icon. 
7.Create a text file called vagcom.sh which contains the following:
cd ~/.wine/drive_c/"Program Files"/VAG-COM
wine vagcom.exe
cd ~
8.You can then create a launcher on your desktop by right clicking the desktop 
-> Create Launcher…
-> Name = VAG-COM
-> Command = sh vagcom.sh
9.I believe that those who use a KDE environment may simply be able to add "~/.wine/drive_c/"Program Files"/VAG-COM" to the working directory of a desktop launcher without needing to write a script. Unfortunately, I could not find an equivalent in Gnome. 
Tips:
Linux directory and file names are case sensitive while windows ones are not. Therefore if the name is being used by wine the case does not matter but if used by Linux it does. If you have trouble, pay strict attention to case. 
I have limited experience with Linux and VAG-COM so don’t rely on anything I say. 
I have placed a similar post on the Ubuntu forum (www.ubuntuforums.org).


----------



## pallad (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (pallad)*

I would like to add a big thank you to Ross-Tech for making Version 607 so easy to install with Wine. I suspect that a key reason for this is that the program seems to install cleanly, without extra dependents (in Windows or Linux). I would implore you to continue this, even though you don't actually support non-Windows installations. Getting the program to install under Linux was a big factor in me purchasing a VAG-COM cable. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (pallad)*

Cool! I've added a link to this thread from our FAQ.
-Uwe-


----------



## mrbean (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (pallad)*

Nice how to.
I had a very old Toshiba 486 laptop that I wanted run with Linux.
My only hang up was the fact that I needed the laptop for my vag-com.
I figured it was worth a try to get vag-com running with wine.
I was in the process of getting wine up and running when the whole laptop crapped out on me completely. (couldn't even get the thing to turn on) Rather than trying to fix it, I just bought a new (ok, slightly used) thinkpad that already had XP on it. 
Since then, I haven't thought about trying the linux thing again. 
But, maybe . . . . .


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (pallad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pallad* »_
This post (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2698219) states VAG-COM works under SUSE Linux but provides no description as to how to install it. 

Because it was too easy. I installed Wine when installing the OS, downloaded the Vag-Com software from ross-tech.com and saved it on my desktop. I double clicked on the installer and followed the procedure. An icon was created on my desktop which allows the launching of the software, pretty much the same procedure as installing it in Windows.
I fixed the codes.dat issue by re-naming the file to "CODES.dat" or something like that (the error dialog does not report the correct case)


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Also, if you recieve an error about the com port, check (in this order):
1) That you have configured COM port access in your WINE configuration, on SuSe for example the default install will configure it, but on some distributions it will not. See: http://www.winehq.com/site/doc...igure
2) That the user you are running the software on has read and write access to your COM port (usually /dev/ttyS0 for COM1). You can try:
sudo chmod 777 /dev/ttyS0 as a quick test, but the correct way would be:
[email protected]:~> ll /dev/ttyS0
You will get an output such as:
crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 4, 64 2006-05-02 02:45 /dev/ttyS0
Root is the USER that "owns" the port, "uucp" is the GROUP that "owns" the port, you need to use the admin utillity in your distro (on SuSE it is YaST2) to add that group to your user, otherwise you would have to chmod the port each time you reboot.


----------



## stevem99 (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (mrbean)*

Same here- please try to keep it up








I just got VAG-COM running on UBUNTU 6.1blah blah.. on an inspiron 8200 without any hitch.
-SteveM


----------



## spookygeek (May 26, 2002)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (stevem99)*

Just got Vag-Com installed on Ubuntu, but the install was a lot easier than the directions above.
1. download wine via synaptic package manager
2. type winecfg in terminal, click OK when wine window pops up.
3. download the latest exe release of Vag-Com to the desktop
4. right click on exe and select "open with wine windows emulator". Vag-Com installs as normal and puts shortcuts right on the desktop.
5. Drink a beer.
Vag-Com on Linux not too shabby.
-Brent


_Modified by spookygeek at 11:43 AM 2-14-2007_


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (spookygeek)*

Has anyone gone further and gotten this working with the full release not just the freeware? Does the registration work?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I was actually contemplating moving my laptop to ubuntu after testing in vmware...vag-com was one of the primary hold apps that was stopping me. Might actually do this now! Thanks for the info boys!


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (pallad)*

Ok, it SHOULD work with the USB cable as well. I'm still figuring this out but the USB device should register as /dev/ttyUSB0 as a FTDI USB Serial Device converter. I'm still trying to figure out how to get wine to locate that device and treat it as a USB device but. . . I'll get there and post up about this.


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (spookygeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spookygeek* »_Just got Vag-Com installed on Ubuntu, but the install was a lot easier than the directions above.
1. download wine via synaptic package manager
2. type winecfg in terminal, click OK when wine window pops up.
3. download the latest exe release of Vag-Com to the desktop
4. right click on exe and select "open with wine windows emulator". Vag-Com installs as normal and puts shortcuts right on the desktop.
5. Drink a beer.
Vag-Com on Linux not too shabby.
-Brent

_Modified by spookygeek at 11:43 AM 2-14-2007_

i try everything listed here and when I right click the download wine doesn't show up on the list of applications








where the heck is wine hidding








could someone help me out ?


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

Well i finally to findd wine, however I opened the download with it and everything seen to install, but nothings happens when i click the vagcom icon.
Any help ?


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (SlowMotion)*

Bump
Also need to mention that I'm trying the shareware version of vag-com.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Its an issue with your Wine installation. Uwe et all, does VAG-COM require anything like Visual Basic runtimes or anything? I always use Winetools and
1) Create a Fake Windows drive
2) DCOM98
3) Microsoft Foundation Classes
4) VB 5&6 Runtimes
5) Visual C++ runtime
6) MDAC + JET
7) Common Controls

But its probably just foundation classes and the fake windows drive missing. I would seek support for your Linux, not VAG-COM at this point.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote »_does VAG-COM require anything like Visual Basic runtimes or anything?

Nope. Everything VAG-COM needs either comes with it or has been standard in Windows since Windows 95 OSR2. 
-Uwe-


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (spookygeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spookygeek* »_Just got Vag-Com installed on Ubuntu, but the install was a lot easier than the directions above.
1. download wine via synaptic package manager
2. type winecfg in terminal, click OK when wine window pops up.
3. download the latest exe release of Vag-Com to the desktop
4. right click on exe and select "open with wine windows emulator". Vag-Com installs as normal and puts shortcuts right on the desktop.
5. Drink a beer.
Vag-Com on Linux not too shabby.
-Brent


Linux testimonial:
I have installed VAG-COM on a laptop running Fedora (RedHat community OS) using the same directions, and also on a desktop running Ubuntu (just for reference).
*On both Linux distros, it "Just works"*. It even created a menu folder Wine>Programs>VAG-COM (on both Linux distros)
I have used VAG-COM and the *HEX-COM-CAN cable*, through the laptop's *serial port*, to scan and tweak the '07 Eos and the '01.5 Passat.
I would like to try the USB version too, but I don't have the spare cash to buy and extra cable now.
BTW, there is an update on the offer by Linux driver and kernel developers to create drivers free for any company's hardware.
If a fitting USB driver is all that is missing, _all Uwe needs to do is ask_, and they have offered to write a driver (even under a Non Disclosure Agreement on the hardware documentation, although the driver itself would be open)
I have been looking into making some sort of CarPC,or "carputer", and found a bunch of tiny barebones systems and specialized parts for sale already, many running choice of Linux or Windows (at extra cost), and so getting USB cables to work would be GREAT! Most of the mini-ITX motherboards have one serial, but have several USB ports.(how most of the CarPCs I found did their GPS)
William


_Modified by kghia at 7:30 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
I have installed VAG-COM on a laptop running Fedora (RedHat community OS) using the same directions, and also on a desktop running Ubuntu (just for reference).
*On both Linux distros, it "Just works"*. It even created a menu folder Wine>Programs>VAG-COM (on both Linux distros)

oops!







except that the installer tries to check which version of Windows I have (and fails)








*Uwe, could you provide a version of the program+installer* which doesn't try to super-automate and generate this error? (like you kindly did before) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks!!








William


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

What is the FTDI chip in the USB cables?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
oops!







except that the installer tries to check which version of Windows I have (and fails)








*Uwe, could you provide a version of the program+installer* which doesn't try to super-automate and generate this error? (like you kindly did before) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


We will consider providing packages like that to registered users such as yourself upon request. 
-Uwe-


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_What is the FTDI chip in the USB cables?

Eh, it's not turns out. It was because I was testing with one of those non-ross tech cables. . I never got it to work and have been sticking to my windows and ross tech vag-com usb cable these days. I decided to spend more time developing plugins now then trying to figure out a way to install it on linux as I'd probably have to reverse enginer drivers far too often to keep up with them.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (Uwe)*

Thanks!! I did get it installed by using the other method you previously suggested-- install in Windows, copy program files out and copy them into the Linux-Wine location.
I just hate having to use Windows for a mid-step *only* because the installer is trying to determine "my version".
so I would give the installer a "Not Friendly" rating,
but I still give VAG-COM a "Super" rating, _even on Linux_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wonder if the Mac people could get it working by using Linux on a Mac (like Yellowdog Linux, or some other)







It might be an alternative to BootCamp or Parallels
William


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Have you taken a look at the wine setup program? You should just be able to click your GNOME or K-Menu and select "Run" and type "winecfg" (without the quotes of course). There should be a setting for what OS WINE reports it is, if you set it to Windows 2000 or XP it should fix your problem. You can also set override per program if you desire./


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_Thanks!! I did get it installed by using the other method you previously suggested-- install in Windows, copy program files out and copy them into the Linux-Wine location.

Did you get that working for the USB model as well or just the serial? I would think you'd still need a linux driver for the usb.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (************)*

I am using serial, because I was sure it would Just Work, from other reports.
I think that USB has a great chance, but others said WINE requires a USB device to be supported in the kernel or with kernel modules. Many types of devices are rolled together, like USB drives, but I think there would need to be a driver.
That is why I suggest that maybe they should consider the kernel developers' offer for free development-- to be able to say that USB works in Linux too (and claim it is _Suppoerted_ -- VAG-COM, not the OS-- for very little cost. When I build up a carputer, I've thought that a Pro Kit would give a portable cable *plus* one to interface through the carPC on a mini-ITX motherboard.
One of the links I ran across for CarPCs was a person doing their latest project on a *VW Golf*, with requirements like no cutting or drilling new holes, had to fit and look OEM in trim, and do all of the music/media/NAV/GPS/bluetooth/diagnostics/settings that a carPC can. I'm almost drooling *before* I add in VAG-COM controls from the console.






















It sure would be easier with VAG-SCOPE displayed in the console rather than a laptop on the passenger's seat (where you can't possilby glance, nor keep it from wobbling)
But serial seems to be fine-- I would just love to try USB too, and be able to run it on small internet devices like the Nikia 770, Nokia N800, and some tablets or more powerful PDAs without serial.



_Modified by kghia at 1:55 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Well I installed Kubuntu 7.04 for other reasons and there's no winetools! Also VAG-Com installer does not run. It pops up for a fraction of a second and then goes away.
SuSE for the win! German car, you gotta run German software I guess.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (joako)*

use the Synaptic Package Manager, under System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
and install wine, or use the command line, but KUbuntu can't have that different a setup for wine than plain Ubuntu








I didn't use any special settings, or using external DLLs or anything--just a basic install of WINE
Go through the basic WINE install carefully, and put the installer in C:\ before running the installer.
Good luck!








William


----------



## alexdu (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (Windowlicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_I'm still trying to figure out how to get wine to locate that device and treat it as a USB device but. . . 

If you still looking...
Try this:
ln -s /dev/ttyUSB0 ~/.wine/dosdevices/com1
then "tell" VAG-COM to use COM1.
It works for me (3d-party device with FT232BM).


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (alexdu)*

yea, tried that, it recognises there is something there then but it does not know what. Probably a driver issue still. I'll see if I can get the other one going. Or, could just be your 3rd party one uses a different driver than mine.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Try this:
Unplug the cable, plug it back in and then open a commandline and type in "dmesg" (without the quotes of course)>
What does the last few lines of dmesg say?
Also about the Kubuntu, I guess its because I didnt put it in the fake C: drive... With SuSE I could run from any location a windows program.


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (joako)*

Driver was loading up just fine. . I don't remember which one anymore. I ended up just dual booting to windows (which will change eventually).


----------



## alexdu (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (Windowlicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_yea, tried that, it recognises there is something there then but it does not know what. Probably a driver issue still. I'll see if I can get the other one going. Or, could just be your 3rd party one uses a different driver than mine.

Which version of VAG-COM have you tried?
I've played with 3.11/4.09, both of them works fine for my 3d-party device.
I guess VAG-COM with version higher then 4.09 expects a device with the dongle (original Ross-Tech device), AFAIK (I saw some comments from Uwe at Ross-Tech site).


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (alexdu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexdu* »_I guess VAG-COM with version higher then 4.09 expects a device with the dongle (original Ross-Tech device), AFAIK (I saw some comments from Uwe at Ross-Tech site).

Indeed...
http://ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_3.html#3.3


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (alexdu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_
Eh, it's not turns out. It was because I was testing with one of those non-ross tech cables. . I never got it to work and have been sticking to my windows and ross tech vag-com usb cable these days. I decided to spend more time developing plugins now then trying to figure out a way to install it on linux as I'd probably have to reverse enginer drivers far too often to keep up with them.


_Quote, originally posted by *alexdu* »_
Which version of VAG-COM have you tried?
I've played with 3.11/4.09, both of them works fine for my 3d-party device.
I guess VAG-COM with version higher then 4.09 expects a device with the dongle (original Ross-Tech device), AFAIK (I saw some comments from Uwe at Ross-Tech site).

OHHHH !
It *wasn't* that your *WINE* was too old not potent enough--
*you were using the wrong corkscrew* for the newer RossTech & VAG-COM vintages.






















_You know you want to buy it._
William
ps. hey Uwe, would you consider just putting up stable releases of the VAG-COM software using the simpler, WINE-friendly Windows-type installer? Like on a regular stable-release basis, which the Linux and Mac users can just look for on the site?
(because, with the earlier v6.-- installers you used, in Linux, it "Just Works"







)


_Modified by kghia at 7:17 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_ps. hey Uwe, would you consider just putting up stable releases of the VAG-COM software using the simpler, WINE-friendly Windows-type installer?

We already considered that, but yet I haven't gotten the order to implement something in the current installer that would take care of that. Question, is there some sort of switch/option in WINE where you can tell that it should "claim" to be "Windows XY"?
The installer basically checks the windows version and based on that it decides what files (i.e. drivers) to install.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_We already considered that, but yet I haven't gotten the order to implement something in the current installer that would take care of that. Question, is there some sort of switch/option in WINE where you can tell that it should "claim" to be "Windows XY"?
The installer basically checks the windows version and based on that it decides what files (i.e. drivers) to install.

hmm...there is I think. I thought that maybe you were actually checking for the existance of a proprietary file or phrase or something.
I *really appreciate* the way you guys unofficially support Linux and Mac OSes, and also the way that the software can be on more than one machine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








(usually I don't like "dongles", but the Ross-Tech cable is very heavy-duty)
I don't mean to whine (I have already gotten the program moved onver onto my Linux) -- I just love to *brag* on your cable/program, and don't want to have to list "caveats" on how well it works across platforms.








I may be running _free_ Linux (and proud), but I'm also proud to buy RedHat caps & fedora, and before sound support was as good in Linux, I paid for the better OSS sound card driver (and was happy about it)
_People with cheap cables_-- you are missing out! As good a purchase as my auto-headlight switch, or my rubber Euro floormats!
William


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*VAG-COM, using KEY-COM, doesnt really work with Wine on Linux ?*

Hi. Using the latest version of VAG-COM for KEY-COM (serial cable) over Wine over Linux. It mostly works (cant read/reset fault codes). but when i try to read any measuring blocks (e.g. engine RPM) that require real time polling and updating of the screen, it locks up after the first read of the value. Anyone get VAG-COM measuring blocks working under Wine? With the serial or USB cable? any help is appreciated.


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*How can I *slow* down the sample rate in measuring blocks ?*

My VAG-COM over wine (serial port) is flaky. I'm thinking the sample rate is too fast and some queue is filling up. i see this:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_4.html#sample
which tells how to increase the sample rate. i want to slow it down across the board.


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: How can I *slow* down the sample rate in measuring blocks ? (anthony_g)*

anyone?


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Serial port unhappy.... ?*

I tried to install this on Fedora Core 6
I have the Vag-Com installed and running.
I added the following to .wine/dosdevices $ln -s /dev/ttyS0 com1
But it still doesnt see my serial cable on COM1, constantly gives me the PORT IN USE error.....
Anyone have ideas? 
Im having the same problem with my windows box, so that is why Im trying to get it working on my linux laptop....


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Serial port unhappy.... ? (judoGTI)*

Fixed it, just needed a reboot.


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Serial port unhappy.... ? (judoGTI)*

but can you read any measuring blocks? mine locks up when I try to.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Serial port unhappy.... ? (anthony_g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anthony_g* »_but can you read any measuring blocks? mine locks up when I try to.

Nope mine locks up too. Is your registered? I havent registered my linux version yet and still have it registered to my non working windows box.


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Serial port unhappy.... ? (judoGTI)*

mine *is* registered (the KEY-COM device talks to the software and it's automatically registered). i can read fault code fine. measuring blocks lock up.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Serial port unhappy.... ? (anthony_g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anthony_g* »_mine *is* registered (the KEY-COM device talks to the software and it's automatically registered). i can read fault code fine. measuring blocks lock up.

I know how to fix it...
you go like this...
Uwe, fix this now. Please.








lol


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Serial port unhappy.... ? (judoGTI)*

Well, it may be a wine thing. It works fine under native windows. been searching the wine lists but havent found anything yet. Maybe next i'll try wine with some debugging (+file +comm) turned on.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Serial port unhappy.... ? (anthony_g)*

I did some measuring block logging this weekend-- nothing "locked up"
I have the HEX-COM+CAN interface, that acts as a dongle for a fully-registered experience.
I was using VAG-COM 704.1, and a 700Mhz laptop running Fedora Core 6 (i.e. community RedHat)
I haven't actually put it all into VAG-Scope yet (is actual "crunching" needed before you bring up VAG-Scope? Andy's link at Audi world says to crunch the numbers, or send them to him and he would do it, so I'm just wondering what more is involved)
In any case, WINE did just fine for me. I did notice that after stopping logging, it would say that measuring block 005 wasn't available, but when I hit the "Go" button next to the measuring block selection, it would start getting values again.
William


----------



## darrenm (Jul 28, 2007)

Just got this working in Ubuntu 7.04 using the non ross-tech FTDI USB cable. If it says the device has been connected then disconnected straight away in /var/log/messages then remove the package brltty and it should be fine.


----------



## biker_bits (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (kghia)*

I know it's been a while since this post was updated, but here is a link to all, including Linux, drivers for the USB cable: http://www.ftdichip.com/FTDrivers.htm
Beyond me how to integrate into Ubuntu and Wine - but I'm sure be of good use to someone with more experiance.
Would be very interested to know!


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (biker_bits)*

Will the VAG COM work with linux debian. I have the latest version on a g4 powerbook, wondering how complicated it would be to install, if anyone can assist lmk...thanks


----------



## biker_bits (Jan 7, 2008)

Is most likely will. I run it on Ubuntu, which is debian core. Works A-OK with *serial* cable.
Most likely will be problematic with a USB one due to USB drivers required for the device.
More info: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#1.8
Good luck!


----------



## Gwelvin (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm running a new Asus EeePC with Xandros (Debian based).
- Installed Wine-HQ without problem
- Installed VAG-COM 311.2 under Wine without problem
- My 3rd party USB cable is seen as ttyUSB0 (USB <-> Serial)
- I created the link to com1
But VAG-COM say:
http://img155.imageshack.us/im...6.png
Anyone to help ?
I know I'm using an old version of VAG-COM, but this is the one working with my cable...
Edit: No way to change for a serial cable as there's no serail port on this mini laptop....


_Modified by Gwelvin at 8:57 AM 2-15-2008_


----------



## biker_bits (Jan 7, 2008)

There seems to be quite a varying success rate with USB cables and Debian core:
http://ubuntuforums.org/archiv....html
Hence when I went to buy a proper Ross-Tech interface I opted for the COM one. 
Will keep looking though.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Gwelvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gwelvin* »_I'm running a new Asus EeePC with Xandros (Debian based).
- Installed Wine-HQ without problem
- Installed VAG-COM 311.2 under Wine without problem
- My 3rd party USB cable is seen as ttyUSB0 (USB <-> Serial)
- I created the link to com1
But VAG-COM say:
http://img155.imageshack.us/im...6.png
Anyone to help ?
I know I'm using an old version of VAG-COM, but this is the one working with my cable...
Edit: No way to change for a serial cable as there's no serail port on this mini laptop....

_Modified by Gwelvin at 8:57 AM 2-15-2008_

Any ideas or recommendations for the above request would be highly appreciated as I just ordered a similar laptop primarily for VAGCOM use and would like to know if it either 311 or 409 would work on the Xandros OS which would save me the time of having to switch the OS to Windows XP.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (maverixz)*

i am using a usb to serical cable with version 3.11-2 on my ubuntu install. Using dmesg it shows my cable as ttyUSB0. You need to link it to the com port in your wine config. I did this with a command to create a symbalic link..
ln -s /dev/ttyUSB0 ~/.wine/dosdevices/com2
As you can see i used com2 but you can simply set that as com1 to work with com1.


----------



## LowSky (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (Jckl)*

Anyone have any luck getting the Micro-CAN (USB) to work in Ubuntu or any linux for that matter? I dont mind using Windows but Ubuntu is my favorite of the two.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: (Jckl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jckl* »_i am using a usb to serical cable with version 3.11-2 on my ubuntu install. Using dmesg it shows my cable as ttyUSB0. You need to link it to the com port in your wine config. I did this with a command to create a symbalic link..
ln -s /dev/ttyUSB0 ~/.wine/dosdevices/com2
As you can see i used com2 but you can simply set that as com1 to work with com1.


I installed VAG-COM 704 (the latest one for the USB-CAN cable) on my Ubuntu install (606 LTS) and was able to get the software running. But during the install, the USB driver part of the install failed ... and the "Test" does not recognize my USB port.
I dont see the /dev/ttyUSB0 directory on my install ... I see */dev/bus/usb* and under this 2 directories *001* and *002* and each of these directories have a file each (named 001 and 002 respectively). I tried the "ln -s" trick to point COM1 to /dev/bus/usb/001/001 as well as /dev/bus/usb/001 but no luck ... 
Any ideas? 
Thanks.
Pal


----------



## LowSky (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (pal)*

if we had the direct driver we could try ndiswrapper, its a crap shoot but it might work


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Ndiswrapper is for network. It works because all those network drivers follow a standard for attaching to the OS: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N...ation
I've provided all the information that Ross-Tech needs to get a "native" version of VAG-Com up and running 100% on Linux AND MacOS with what I estimate to be 5-10 man hours of effort but they are not interested.
You can search my past posts for the details on the FTDI chip that is being used and you might be able to get it to work if you use the USB to Serial driver (they can make it work with the direct driver just like they do in Windows)
http://www.ftdichip.com/FTDrivers.htm
Note: this might require you to recompile your Kernel. I don't have a USB cable so I really have not done any testing but am pretty confident that it would work.
And I don't think I ever put this offer out but if someone from Ross-Tech sends me a USB cable I am willing to make this work for no charge.



_Modified by joako at 4:53 PM 5-10-2008_


----------



## satellitester (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (pal)*

to get /dev/ttyUSB* you got to recompile ftdi_sio module. Just add two lines, one to ftdi_sio.h and another to ftdi_sio.c as follows:
to ftdi_sio.h:
*#define FTDI_8U232AM_VAG_PID 0xFA24* /* Ross-tech vag com */
somewhere around line 28:
...<snip>...*
27 #define FTDI_8U232AM_PID 0x6001 /* Similar device to SIO above */
28 #define FTDI_8U232AM_VAG_PID 0xFA24 /* Ross-tech vag com */
29 #define FTDI_8U232AM_ALT_PID 0x6006 /* FTDI's alternate PID for above */*
...<snip>...
and 
*{ USB_DEVICE(FTDI_VID, FTDI_8U232AM_VAG_PID) },*
to ftdi_sio.c in usb_device_id structure (line 361):
*351 static struct usb_device_id id_table_combined [] = {*
... <snip>...
*360 { USB_DEVICE(FTDI_VID, FTDI_8U232AM_PID) },
361 { USB_DEVICE(FTDI_VID, FTDI_8U232AM_VAG_PID) },
362{ USB_DEVICE(FTDI_VID, FTDI_8U232AM_ALT_PID) },*
...<snip>...

compile and install that module, than after you plugin the cable you'll get /dev/ttyUSB*:
*
Jun 24 00:53:00 rabbit usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9
Jun 24 00:53:00 rabbit usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Jun 24 00:53:00 rabbit ftdi_sio 1-2:1.0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter detected
Jun 24 00:53:00 rabbit drivers/usb/serial/ftdi_sio.c: Detected FT232RL
Jun 24 00:53:00 rabbit usb 1-2: FTDI USB Serial Device converter now attached to ttyUSB1
*
However, that was the easy part, the trick is to convince VCDS to use ttyUSB*...
When I start VCDS and choose com# (whatever you set your link to), press "test" and get "Port Status: OK", "Interface: Not Found!"
It seems to me, that VCDS queries the cable, and compares it's response to what is set in "select port" section, since this is a USB cable and selected port is COM, VCDS bails out...
Although, the claim is that wine works with USB devices supported by the kernel, "wine usbview.exe" shows no devices...
I don't know much about wine, but I think it would be fairly easy to present ttyUSB* to VCDS as a USB device (no drivers needed, since USB <-> serial is done on linux side).


----------



## satellitester (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (pal)*

to get /dev/ttyUSB* you got to recompile ftdi_sio module. Just add two lines, one to ftdi_sio.h and another to ftdi_sio.c as follows:
to ftdi_sio.h:
*#define FTDI_8U232AM_VAG_PID 0xFA24* /* Ross-tech vag com */
somewhere around line 28:
...<snip>...*
27 #define FTDI_8U232AM_PID 0x6001 /* Similar device to SIO above */
28 #define FTDI_8U232AM_VAG_PID 0xFA24 /* Ross-tech vag com */
29 #define FTDI_8U232AM_ALT_PID 0x6006 /* FTDI's alternate PID for above */*
...<snip>...
and 
*{ USB_DEVICE(FTDI_VID, FTDI_8U232AM_VAG_PID) },*
to ftdi_sio.c in usb_device_id structure (line 361):
*351 static struct usb_device_id id_table_combined [] = {*
... <snip>...
*360 { USB_DEVICE(FTDI_VID, FTDI_8U232AM_PID) },
361 { USB_DEVICE(FTDI_VID, FTDI_8U232AM_VAG_PID) },
362{ USB_DEVICE(FTDI_VID, FTDI_8U232AM_ALT_PID) },*
...<snip>...

compile and install that module, than after you plugin the cable you'll get /dev/ttyUSB*:
*
Jun 24 00:53:00 rabbit usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9
Jun 24 00:53:00 rabbit usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Jun 24 00:53:00 rabbit ftdi_sio 1-2:1.0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter detected
Jun 24 00:53:00 rabbit drivers/usb/serial/ftdi_sio.c: Detected FT232RL
Jun 24 00:53:00 rabbit usb 1-2: FTDI USB Serial Device converter now attached to ttyUSB1
*
However, that was the easy part, the trick is to convince VCDS to use ttyUSB*...
When I start VCDS and choose com# (whatever you set your link to), press "test" and get "Port Status: OK", "Interface: Not Found!"
It seems to me, that VCDS queries the cable, and compares it's response to what is set in "select port" section, since this is a USB cable and selected port is COM, VCDS bails out...
Although, the claim is that wine works with USB devices supported by the kernel, "wine usbview.exe" shows no devices...
I don't know much about wine, but I think it would be fairly easy to present ttyUSB* to VCDS as a USB device (no drivers needed, since USB <-> serial is done on linux side).


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (satellitester)*

Any updates on the USB support? I have the HEX+CAN USB cable and my Acer Aspire One with wine loads VCDS 805.1 just fine, fixed the CODES.DAT issue, sym linked the USB to Com 1 and I get this message. 
Port does not exist. Interface: Not Found!
Would love to see this work as the Acer Aspire One is perfectly sized just for this...


----------



## piledriver (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (RoadRager)*

I'm wondering if you might have to settty from the linux side...
Will try in the AM.


----------



## jc61990 (Aug 15, 2008)

anyone get this working with the USB cable on Gentoo?


----------



## endersm (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (jc61990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc61990* »_anyone get this working with the USB cable on Gentoo?

I have a HEX-USB-CAN on the way and am emerging wine as I type. I'll post here with my findings.
(I also have a eBay knockoff 409.1 USB interface as well as a knockoff COM interface; will test both of those with 409.1 as well.)


----------



## cmdrfire (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (endersm)*

Any word on getting USB functionality going with Linux? I've got an eee901 that I've put Ubuntu on, and will most likely be ordering a cable/license from Ross-Tech soon... would be great if I could get this working with my eee.


----------



## endersm (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (endersm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *endersm* »_
I have a HEX-USB-CAN on the way and am emerging wine as I type. I'll post here with my findings.
(I also have a eBay knockoff 409.1 USB interface as well as a knockoff COM interface; will test both of those with 409.1 as well.)

No-go. I can get the serial device mapped in to wine by adding the PID's in the kernel source then linking in the port (ln -s /dev/ttyUSB0 /dev/ttyS3).
VCDS finds the port, but not the interface (even when connected to the car + ignition on.)
We'll have to patiently wait for ross-tech to shim in some code to talk to this USB interface over its 'serial mode' protocol, or all buy serial interfaces (which is what I should've done in the first place....), or keep those junker windows laptops running







.
Best of luck to the effort, and ross-tech folks let me know if i can help test something, I have many cables, computers, and VW's.


----------



## blackbodypie (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (endersm)*

Just want to note that it is possible to load the ftdi module without recompiling anything by specfying the PID when loading the module. 
1. Remove the cable
2. Close all applications using the port
3. Run as root:
% rmmod ftdi_sio
% modprobe ftdi_sio product=0xFA20
4. Plug cable in and proceed to use it...
FYI, module arguments are documented and accessible by running modinfo
% modinfo ftdi_sio
Incidentally, the latest VCDS releases (409-1 or 805) don't work for me using wine although 311-2 does and I have the HEX-USB cable... And 311-2 recognizes the cable but doesn't register itself. 409-1 or 805 don't even recognize the cable.


_Modified by blackbodypie at 3:38 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## hirod3 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: HOW-TO Install VAG-COM in Ubuntu Linux using Wine (pallad)*

ok... I think I've got the port inaccessible error figured out! You need to setup a script similar to this and either launch it before VAG-com or add it to your launcher
create this script as root

```
chmod 777 /dev/ttyUSB0;
rm /hiro/hiro/.wine/dosdevices/com1 ;
ln -s /dev/ttyUSB0 /home/hiro/.wine/dosdevices/com1 ;
```
make sure you change 'hiro' to your username.
once this is created (i called mine VAG-prep) , add execute and setuid permissions

```
chown hiro.hiro VAG-prep 
chmod 755 VAG-prep 
chmod ug+s ./VAG-prep
```
i run this before i launch VAG-com and so far it seems to work. i figured this out by trying to run setserial on /dev/ttyUSB0 and getting denied








hope this helps


----------



## hirod3 (Apr 23, 2009)

sorry bout the code tags... im a total n00b around here


----------



## Ulexus (Sep 24, 2009)

Another possible angle for the KII-USB (and, I presume, other USB adapters):
http://wiki.winehq.org/USB
or, more clearly:
http://www.winehq.org/pipermai....html
Does anyone have a windoze box to get those two registry entries that page talks about:
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_0403&Pid_fa24
and 
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\rt-usb


----------



## endersm (Oct 18, 2008)

*UPDATE HEX-USB+CAN working with KVM-88*

Howdy all of my fellow linux nerds. I'm elated to report that I can finally stop dual-booting my thinkpad!
As I type this, I have VCDS 908 running in a KVM VM connected to my 03 passat with HEX-USB+CAN!!!!
It requires a bit of work, but *man* is it nice.
Here's what I ended up using:
Linux 2.6.31 kernel from linus' tree (pulled with git, used the config file from ubuntu Karmic)
qemu-kvm from the KVM site (pulled with git, then git reset --hard kvm-88)
After that, I followed a guide to get windows booted from my other partition (note: i have also tried this with xp installed in a virtual disk, it works fine.) i use this command to kick off XP: (you'll want to generate your own mac address...)
sudo qemu-system-x86_64 \
-m 1024 \
-hda /dev/sda \
-net nic,macaddr=e0:91:a6:33:28:02,model=rtl8139 \
-net user \
-vnc 127.0.0.1:1 \
-usb \
-usbdevice tablet \
-monitor stdio \
-boot c
when the VM comes up, i use:
QEMU 0.10.50 monitor - type 'help' for more information
(qemu) usb_add host:0403:fa24
to bind the vag-com to the VM and viola! diagnosticky goodness!
I know it's not the end-all-be-all of having it work well with wine (or a native app hint hint ross-tech,) but it DOES work!!!
Horray for KVM!


----------



## endersm (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (Ulexus)*

got your datas - here is what regedit exported:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_0403&Pid_fa24]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_0403&Pid_fa24\RT000001]
"DeviceDesc"="Ross-Tech Direct USB Interface"
"LocationInformation"="Ross-Tech HEX-USB"
"Capabilities"=dword:00000094
"UINumber"=dword:00000000
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,56,00,69,00,64,00,5f,00,30,00,34,\
00,30,00,33,00,26,00,50,00,69,00,64,00,5f,00,66,00,61,00,32,00,34,00,26,00,\
52,00,65,00,76,00,5f,00,30,00,36,00,30,00,30,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,\
00,56,00,69,00,64,00,5f,00,30,00,34,00,30,00,33,00,26,00,50,00,69,00,64,00,\
5f,00,66,00,61,00,32,00,34,00,00,00,00,00
"CompatibleIDs"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,\
5f,00,66,00,66,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,\
00,66,00,66,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,74,00,5f,00,66,00,66,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,66,00,66,00,26,00,53,\
00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,66,00,66,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,66,00,66,00,00,00,00,\
00
"ClassGUID"="{36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}"
"Class"="USB"
"Driver"="{36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}\\0003"
"Mfg"="Ross-Tech"
"Service"="RT-USB"
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_0403&Pid_fa24\RT000001\Device Parameters]
"ExtPropDescSemaphore"=dword:00000001
"ConfigData"=dword:00000000
"SymbolicName"="\\??\\USB#Vid_0403&Pid_fa24#RT000001#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_0403&Pid_fa24\RT000001\LogConf]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_0403&Pid_fa24\RT000001\Control]
"ActiveService"="RT-USB"
----- and -----
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RT-USB]
"Type"=dword:00000001
"Start"=dword:00000003
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Tag"=dword:00000011
"ImagePath"=hex(2):73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,64,00,\
72,00,69,00,76,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,52,00,54,00,2d,00,55,00,53,00,42,\
00,2e,00,53,00,59,00,53,00,00,00
"DisplayName"="Ross-Tech USB driver"
"Group"="Base"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RT-USB\Security]
"Security"=hex:01,00,14,80,90,00,00,00,9c,00,00,00,14,00,00,00,30,00,00,00,02,\
00,1c,00,01,00,00,00,02,80,14,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
00,00,02,00,60,00,04,00,00,00,00,00,14,00,fd,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,\
05,12,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,\
20,02,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,0b,00,00,00,00,\
00,18,00,fd,01,02,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,23,02,00,00,01,01,\
00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RT-USB\Enum]
"0"="USB\\Vid_0403&Pid_fa24\\RT000001"
"Count"=dword:00000001
"NextInstance"=dword:00000001


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

*VAG software on virtual Windows*

Is it possible to run VAGcom software on a "virtual windows" instance on my Linux notebook? I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 Linux and would run a virtual Windows XP SP3 by using Virtualbox. My cable is a RossTech HEX+CAN USB interface.
Anyone doing this already? This application is the ONLY reason I still have a Windows machine at this point so it would be nice if this can be made to work.


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

Are you using vmware? or some sort of Linux application? I'm A+ and Linux+ certified so I may be of some help.


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (eurotuned88)*

yes it will work with vmware workstation per my experience.


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

correct, you can set vmware to use any device in, or connected to the computer.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: VAG software on virtual Windows (JCousteau)*

Probably useful information...
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#1.8


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

Is Ross-Tech contemplating helping the Linux folks getting this working under wine? I've got my registered HEX+CAN USB cable that I bought (directly from RossTech) a few years ago. I'm running version 908.0 under wine on top of Ubuntu 9.10. The program runs fine, but it can't find the cable.
When I plug in the cable, dmesg reports:
11103.844055] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
[11104.030248] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
so the kernel seems to know there's a USB device there. I'm unsure what to do next. Now that I own a VW again, I'd really love to be able to use my trusty VAGCOM without having to deal with the hassle of dual booting Windows for just that one program.
Help? Pretty please with sugar on top?
Best,


----------



## Ulexus (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: (endersm)*

Thanks for the data; it still doesn't work, after a bit of trial, error, and trimming.
I'm still trying to figure out wine debugging enough to even get an idea of where/what might be failing, but the patch, after all, is nowhere near stable, so I guess this way isn't going to work yet.


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (Ulexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ulexus* »_Thanks for the data; it still doesn't work, after a bit of trial, error, and trimming.
I'm still trying to figure out wine debugging enough to even get an idea of where/what might be failing, but the patch, after all, is nowhere near stable, so I guess this way isn't going to work yet.

Near as I can tell, unless you've got a serial version of the cable (which is personally annoying since I "upgraded" from serial to USB when it became almost impossible to find a notebook with a serial port and I wanted CAN support for my A6...







), the answer seems to be "use virtualbox". I'm going to try that next.
This is literally the last application I use that requires Windows. I've managed to either weed out or find free Linux-friendly equivalents for everything else.


_Modified by JCousteau at 9:09 AM 10-3-2009_


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

Update: No matter what I tried, I couldn't get the USB interface to work with wine. Other USB devices worked just fine, but my USB HEX+CAN didn't. Sigh...
So, I was able to get the cable to work by doing the following:
1. Reverted to Ubuntu 9.04. The 9.10beta release isn't supported by Virtualbox yet since you need the "closed source" precompiled binaries for USB support.
2. Installed the latest virtualbox software (3.0.6)
3. Installed XP on a virtual machine (gave it 512mb RAM and 10gig of hard disk space). Luckily, I was able to find the XP restore disk for my laptop.
4. Downloaded VagCom software from RossTech's website (version 908) and installed it on the XP virtual machine.
5. Installed the RossTech USB driver (the automatic install claimed to work, but it didn't...so I had to manually do this again after the initial install).
6. Tested it with my MK3 Jetta. It WORKS!
For detailed nitty gritty instructions, you can go here:
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...85290
I followed those instructions almost verbatim and just substituted more current versions of the various software bits.
Suggestion to the RossTech folks...if you can sort out the Wine USB issue, you would then be in a position to create a bootable CD with 100% free code that would work with your proprietary USB cables. That would probably be VERY helpful to folks that don't run windows (Linux users and Mac users on Intel hardware). A cheapo Atom-based netbook with this kind of bootable environment would be pretty cool.


_Modified by JCousteau at 10:06 AM 10-5-2009_


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

Got it to work. Details here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## clytle374 (Nov 9, 2009)

Signed up just for this. I'm having a little trouble trying to figure out what info here is current. I've got a netbook with with Ubuntu 9.10, no windows, no COM port, and a 2001 Jetta TDI. 
I'm not even sure what cable I need, I think the KEY/KII-USB?
I'm not seeing anyone here getting the USB devices to work. I'm guessing it probably won't work since the USB interface is also a dongle to unlock the software.
There are Wine tools that could help the programmers port VAGCOM to Linux. Unless it uses a proprietary dongle software. Sounds like it is real close to working already.
I hope someone gets it to work soon, I'd love to try this out. But No Linux= No purchase. I'm subscribing to this thread for updates.


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (clytle374)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clytle374* »_Signed up just for this. I'm having a little trouble trying to figure out what info here is current. I've got a netbook with with Ubuntu 9.10, no windows, no COM port, and a 2001 Jetta TDI. 
I'm not even sure what cable I need, I think the KEY/KII-USB?
I'm not seeing anyone here getting the USB devices to work. I'm guessing it probably won't work since the USB interface is also a dongle to unlock the software.
There are Wine tools that could help the programmers port VAGCOM to Linux. Unless it uses a proprietary dongle software. Sounds like it is real close to working already.
I hope someone gets it to work soon, I'd love to try this out. But No Linux= No purchase. I'm subscribing to this thread for updates.









It definitely doesn't work with Wine unless you've got a serial version of the cable...and as you noticed it isn't so easy to get a laptop with a serial cable anymore. My post has step by step instructions on getting the USB version of the cable to work under virtualbox with Ubuntu 9.04 (but I've since upgraded to 9.10 and that's fine too). So it's annoying to have to waste a couple of gigs on a useless Windows partition, but I couldn't find any other way to make it work. On the plus side, I'm now able to run diagnostics and get real-time engine info in one virtual XP window while I'm surfing the net in another window.
Good luck.


----------



## clytle374 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (JCousteau)*

That sucks. I haven't touched a Windows box for 3 years, that's not going to change either. Wine will run almost anything, but dongles are always a no go in my experience. I'm watching this in hope.


----------



## Ulexus (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: (clytle374)*

If you haven't already bought your cable, you're fine. Just get the serial version instead of the USB version, then pick up a USB to serial adapter ($15-$20) and you're set to run it under Wine. Others have posted good instructions for this.
My problem is that I already bought the USB version, which will not work under Wine (yet).


----------



## clytle374 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (Ulexus)*

The FAQs IIRC stated that the USB to serial converters are trouble. Is there one known to work? I'm still trying to figure all this out. The VW and these cables. Roommate has the Jetta and I'm the mechanic. I thought I read the serial version didn't work as well? Maybe I'll make the owner of the car loan her laptop for this, and then I can mess with getting it to work in Wine. 
Does anyone know what chip the USB cable is using? There does seem to be headway in that dept, but without even knowing what it is using for the lock, not sure where to look.


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (clytle374)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clytle374* »_The FAQs IIRC stated that the USB to serial converters are trouble. Is there one known to work? I'm still trying to figure all this out. The VW and these cables. Roommate has the Jetta and I'm the mechanic. I thought I read the serial version didn't work as well? Maybe I'll make the owner of the car loan her laptop for this, and then I can mess with getting it to work in Wine. 
Does anyone know what chip the USB cable is using? There does seem to be headway in that dept, but without even knowing what it is using for the lock, not sure where to look. 

When I first got my serial version of the cable, I tried 2 different types of usb-->serial converters and didn't have any luck (was using win2K or WinXP at the time). This was back in 2001-ish.


----------



## neff (Nov 12, 2009)

*USB and Linux - some success*

Hi, I've been watching this for some time hoping to get my USB cable working on my netbook under wine.
I don't know if you already know, but the vag-com USB lead uses a generic USB-serial converter internally, a FT232BM chip, to be precise. I don't know if it is sending serial (RS232) data to the ross-tech chip or if it is 'bit-banging'.
I have developed with these chips before at work and wondered if I changed the Product ID in the eeprom back to the FTDI default, the whole VAG-com lead would effectively become a USB to serial converter with an RS232 VAG-com lead plugged into it all rolled into one!
I tried this using some software supplied by FTDI at: 
http://www.ftdichip.com/Resour...G.zip
Note: This is windows/DOS software. I haven't tried this under wine.
I also backed up the data from the VAG-com lead before changing anything!
Next, I ran VCDS under wine, created the simlink from ttyUSB0 -> COM1
and selected com1 in VCDS. This detected the lead (in car with ign. on) but said the firmware was out of date. I updated it successfully, then tried to read a controller on the car and it again failed to detect the lead!
It seems that the old firmware and an older version of VCDS would have worked properly. Shame. I will have to try and downgrade the firmware now.








For now, I have gone back to the original Ross-Tech Product ID so it should still work under windows. I haven't tested it yet, so hope to hell I haven't bricked the thing!! Should't have though








Does this sound promising, or am I missing something else?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: USB and Linux - some success (neff)*

I'm not sure what you're missing, but I'm confident your issues have nothing to do with the firmware in the MCU of the interface. That firmware doesn't know or care what type of port is on the PC side of the interface.
I expect your best chance of success will be to download the D2XX Linux drivers from FTDI and modify them to work with our PIDs. 
-Uwe-


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: USB and Linux - some success (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_I'm not sure what you're missing, but I'm confident your issues have nothing to do with the firmware in the MCU of the interface. That firmware doesn't know or care what type of port is on the PC side of the interface.
I expect your best chance of success will be to download the D2XX Linux drivers from FTDI and modify them to work with our PIDs. 
-Uwe-

Cool. Neff, if you want to PM me, maybe can collaborate and get the driver working. I've done some driver work in the past, but I know nothing about this type of device. It would be nice to be able to punt the Windows partition on my Linux machine permanently.
Best,


----------



## neff (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: USB and Linux - some success (Uwe)*

Hi Uwe,
Thanks for that, I will try it in a bit and keep the forum posted. I'm really glad that these efforts haven't been met with opposition. I was a bit worried that Ross-Tech would be annoyed with me for publishing my findings! I thought it might be considered to be 'reverse engineering' although I am not attempting to do anything with your micro.
I assume the PID was changed to make the lead look more user friendly to the average windows user, with a nice pop-up in the systray?
It seems that if this is a success, many more die-hard linux users will want to buy a cable.
regards,
Neil.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: USB and Linux - some success (neff)*

Originally, it was more than just making it user-friendly. Back in 2002 when when we introduced our first USB interface, it was necessary to use a different PID because the standard PID would cause Windows to automatically load FTDI's VCP driver as soon as you plugged in the interface, but the VCP drivers did not give us access to some of the features in the chip which we needed to make those interfaces work. At that time, it was a major PITA to get the D2XX drivers loaded at all using the standard PID under Windows, and FTDI didn't release the "Combined" drivers until many years later. 
Now even with the newer Combined drivers, it is preferable to have a different PID so that we can avoid creating a virtual COM port, something which would be confusing to many users, and some combination of those drivers and Windows versions will create a different numbered COM port every time you plug a device into a different USB port -- very annoying. Keep in mind that many (most?) of our users are not particularly computer savvy; they just want the product to work on their PCs running Windows with the minimum possible hassle.
We have no objection to someone getting trying to get this stuff working under Linux, It's never been a big secret that we use FTDI's chips in our USB interfaces. 
-Uwe-


----------



## hamfactorial (Jul 14, 2010)

I recently ordered a Micro-CAN USB interface for my 2010 Jetta TDI. Being a linux geek, I thought it would be a fun challenge to see if I could get the interface working on my netbook (Acer Aspire D260). It has a copy of Windows 7 Starter, but every time I see it boot up I get a little offended. I have Gentoo Linux on this netbook.

*Enabling the Micro-CAN in Linux*

This was the hard part. Well, the solution is easy to implement, but figuring out the process took some time.

There is a driver in the Linux kernel (I'm using 2.6.34) called ftdi-sio which works for these devices. It can be found in Device Drivers > USB Support > USB Serial Converter Support > USB FTDI Single Port Serial Driver.

I enabled the ftdi built-in driver in my kernel, and rebooted.

The device appeared in dmesg when plugged in, but the ftdi driver didn't take over and create the appropriate device in /dev. I enabled USB debugging and realized that the device VID and PID weren't being picked up as a "recognized" device by the driver.

I edited the following files in /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/serial
ftdi_sio_ids.h
ftdi_sio.c

In ftdi_sio_ids.h I added the following line at the end:



> #define RT_VAGCOM_PID 0xFA23


In ftdi_sio.c I added the following line after the 3rd-to-last entry of the static struct usb_device_id id_table_combined:



> { USB_DEVICE(FTDI_VID, RT_VAGCOM,PID) },


Essentially, I added the interface-specific PID (FA23) for the Micro-CAN interface to the list of recognized devices in the header of the ftdi-sio kernel driver. For the laymen among us, this mean that when I plug in my cable, the driver says "I recognize this, I'll take over from here" and connects to it.

A kernel recompile, a reboot and a test revealed that the newly-modified driver functions correctly and udev creates a character device /dev/ttyUSB0 ready for my use.

Here's the relevant kernel output:



> Aug 26 21:13:08 littletop kernel: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
> Aug 26 21:13:09 littletop kernel: ftdi_sio 3-1:1.0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter detected
> Aug 26 21:13:09 littletop kernel: usb 3-1: Detected FT232RL
> Aug 26 21:13:09 littletop kernel: usb 3-1: Number of endpoints 2
> ...


I symlinked /dev/ttyUSB0 to ~/.wine/dosdevices/com2 and started VCDS in wine.










I clicked test, and here's what I saw:










Success! Well, not quite. I have a Micro-CAN USB, not a HEX USB. Also, VCDS tells me that I have a firmware update. Feeling adventurous, I proceed.










But it was not to be 










I saved the configuration and proceeded with an Auto-Scan anyway, just for yucks. No surprise, VCDS was not able to pull any information from my computer.

I'll keep playing around with the ftdi in-kernel driver and a newer version of wine, libusb and the Linux kernel.

Maybe Uwe has some expertise to offer? I feel like we're close to a working solution, but there must be some technical snipped that I'm not privy to.


----------



## JsmokeVR6 (Jan 17, 2006)

Asus eeepc H1000. ubuntu 10.10 with vag-com 10.6.4. instuctions were simple on first page. can even run desktop icon without error. will update when i run test with car hooked up. thanks


----------



## karmad (Jun 8, 2008)

grink said:


> Why are you guys recompiling? You can just force the driver to load with:
> 
> modprobe ftdi_sio vendor=0xFA23 product=0xXXXX
> 
> XXXX is whatever shows in lsusb


I tried that and got:


FATAL: Error inserting ftdi_sio (/lib/modules/2.6.35-30-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ftdi_sio.ko): Invalid argument

am i missing something?


----------



## Wabbit Season (Oct 2, 2011)

*Updates*



JsmokeVR6 said:


> Asus eeepc H1000. ubuntu 10.10 with vag-com 10.6.4. instuctions were simple on first page. can even run desktop icon without error. will update when i run test with car hooked up. thanks


Any updates? I have a 1991 TDI and folks at TDIClub.com speak highly of VAG-COM, but my computers all run Ubuntu Linux, none run MSWind'ohs. I am not quite ready to buy a whole computer just to run diagnostics. I wonder if folks have recently had good luck with VAG-COM under Wine? -- either USB or serial.


----------



## anothr_acc (Oct 2, 2011)

Wabbit Season said:


> Any updates? I have a 1991 TDI and folks at TDIClub.com speak highly of VAG-COM, but my computers all run Ubuntu Linux, none run MSWind'ohs. I am not quite ready to buy a whole computer just to run diagnostics. I wonder if folks have recently had good luck with VAG-COM under Wine? -- either USB or serial.


 Only that I too am looking for a solution: I'm running various Ubuntus with the HEX+CAN with USB interface. So far, no luck. I'll be watching this thread closely....


----------



## Wabbit Season (Oct 2, 2011)

anothr_acc said:


> Only that I too am looking for a solution: I'm running various Ubuntus with the HEX+CAN with USB interface. So far, no luck. I'll be watching this thread closely....


 I do not have a HEX+CAN with USB to try out, but I just plugged in a USB serial port adapter and did 

```
$ lsusb 
 Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub 
 Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub 
 Bus 002 Device 002: ID 06cd:0121 Keyspan USA-19hs serial adapter 
 Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```
 Then just for grins 

```
$ sudo modprobe ftdi_sio vendor=06cd product=0121 
 [sudo] Password for $USER:
```
 I do not have any reason to think the Keyspan adapter will now do anything useful, but it does suggest grink's modprobe suggestion could work. 

another_acc, could I get you to plug in your HEX+CAN with USB, see what lsusb brings up, then try the corresponding sudo modprobe and see if you get an error? 

If that seems to work for you, I will see if I can figure out the meaning of the message hamfactorial got, that it found HEX-COM not HEX-USB.


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been attempting to follow these and other instructions gathered from 'round the net for the past couple days to get this to work within OSX using wine. I have linux and windows 7 on this macbook, but would prefer to stay in OSX as much as possible. 

Cable is hex-usb 
OS is Snow Leopard 10.6.8 
Disassembled Vag-Com Cable, FT232B chip inside (Cable bought in ~'04) 
Installed ftdi vcp drivers 
I modified the info.plist file (@/System/Library/Extensions/FTDIUSBSerialDriver.kext/Contents/Info.plist) with an extra entry, copying an entry for the FT232B driver, and changing the name (Ross-Tech HEX-USB) and PID to match my cable's (fa20) 
Checked for new device on plugging in USB via DMESG, then found in /dev via ls -l /dev/tty.usb* 
I created a symlink for the resulting device: ln -s /dev/tty.usbserial-00004006 Users/matthewcurran/Library/Application\ Support/CrossOver/Bottles/Windows\ XP/dosdevices/com1 (This is the paid version of wine) 
Used stty to change baud rate to 9600: stty -f /dev/tty.usbserial-00004006 9600 
Installed vcds 10.6 via wine - all went smoothly and it started right up 
Tested connection: Port status OK, interface not found... 

The interface was not plugged into the car... Don't think this is necessary, but someone else may know better. 

I am really not looking for help, although any would be appreciated, but I wanted to be subscribed to here for updates, and figured my configuration and issues may help those smarter than I to narrow down whatever the actual problem is.


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Not WINE related really, but I just decided to play around with Virtualbox on my Macbook, installed XP and I am able to run VCDS in seamless mode. I had to install the USB 2.0 support and setup a permanent USB filter for the VCDS cable, but now it seems to work. The only small issue I am having is that it seems to randomly not be able to communicate with some modules. Closing VCDS and reopening resolves this for that module, but than a different one may not work. This is obviously especially annoying in autoscans, but for some quick things it is def better than rebooting into Windows.
BTW, I am guessing that the issue I am running into has something to do with the protocol timing that is always referenced by Rosstech? I wonder if there is anything that could be helped by tweaking the various settings in the Options window in VCDS.
Just wanted to share this, not sure if it helps anyone.


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

And I Just figured out that Wine is an emulator while Virtualbox is a Virtual Machine and what the fundamental difference is, which probably explains why it is more likely to run on VM than emulation. So sorry about my pointless post


----------



## anothr_acc (Oct 2, 2011)

*lsusb results with hex+can*



Wabbit Season said:


> I do not have a HEX+CAN with USB to try out, but I just plugged in a USB serial port adapter and did
> 
> ```
> $ lsusb
> ...


Hi Wabbit season. Sorry for the slow reply: I just got back from Taiwan.

On plugging in the usb-hex can, 

$ lsusb 

changed to include:

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0403:fa24 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd

I checked http://forums.reprap.org/read.php?12,4546 (from a web search for lsusb modprobe), which suggested loading the driver for this device by:

$ sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0403 product=0xfa24

which generated no output. Then I tried, 

$ dmesg

and the following lines were added:

[ 208.596047] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[ 208.800324] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[ 1487.950806] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial
[ 1487.950850] USB Serial support registered for generic
[ 1487.950892] usbserial_generic 2-2:1.0: generic converter detected
[ 1487.951083] usb 2-2: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB0
[ 1487.951126] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic
[ 1487.951133] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core


A good start, I thought!


----------



## anothr_acc (Oct 2, 2011)

*lsusb results with hex-can (2)*

Then, I added the following to /etc/modules

usbserial vendor=0x0403 product=0xfa24

as that page suggested the link would be made on future insertions, to /dev/ttyUSB0 automatically.
After a reset, it worked and I can 

$ cat /dev/devUSB0

which produces,

''''''''''''''''''''''''' ad infinitum.

I attempted to install the software. It went ok until it attempted to install the usb drivers at which point the installation aborted. I plugged the can into the car, may have turned on the ignition (I forget), got an amber then a green LED on the can and ran,

$ wine VCDS.EXE 

in the installation directory. I pressed 'PROGRAM OPTIONS', then `Bypass ODB-II Fastinit' and repeatably got the following:

VCDS Port Test:
Port Status: OK
Interface: Found!
Type: AutoCom+CAN
Version: 01.60 94.4C
Status: Questionable
Not plugged into Car!
CAN: Not Ready

Now, I don't know how to progress. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## anothr_acc (Oct 2, 2011)

I forgot to mention, after following

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-220200.html

I also linked /dev/ttyUSB0 to ~/.wine/dosdevices

Still hoping...


----------



## anothr_acc (Oct 2, 2011)

*Can not ready error.*

So, I searched for. `CAN: Not Ready'.

Found 

http://www.tyresmoke.net/forum/vag-com/59837-can-not-ready.html

which suggests I need to tick, 'Bypass Can Init'. I'll let you know...


----------



## DriverFoundest.84 (Apr 24, 2010)

so my old man just hooked me up with a net book running Ubuntu 11, he seems to think that me being a windows head most of my life, I could benefit from Linux....so i figured "hey i have a cable, and a euro switch, maybe i can finally turn off my drl's". the net books is new with no serial ports. i read through some of the post and was wondering 1.can vagcom lite run on unbuntu and 2. can i get away with using a usb?:sly:


----------



## anothr_acc (Oct 2, 2011)

*CAN: Not ready*

Attempting to use the HEX-CAN with a windows machine resulted in the same report: I now suspect my 2001 car is lacking this CAN function. I was able to interrogate car systems with this windows machine. Now to try the Linux version.


----------



## anothr_acc (Oct 2, 2011)

I gave up. Using WINE here, I made no headway; I got the same results I was getting above. Using a windows machine things worked immediately. Sorry, I won't be spending more time on this but I'll watch this thread in hope....


----------



## anothr_acc (Oct 2, 2011)

*A side step.*

Gave up with WINE, used virtualbox instead. After some tweaking (setting usb function) it worked!
So, No WINE but still managed to get VAG-COM working under linux (after a fashion).....


----------



## needmovies (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Guys, I'm trying to get VCDS-Lite with a FT232R generic cable to work on Mac OS X. 

I've been following this thread and trying out a lot of different things and I still can't get it to work properly. 


Right now VCDS-Lite via Wine can detect the cable and the car when using the "Test" button under Options. But once I try to go into one of the controllers, it gives me a message saying "Cannot connect to the Controller" 

Not sure if this matters but when I use the "Test" button, it does say that the latency is poor, so I'm thinking the cable is responding slower that it needs to. 

I tried setting the Baud Rate and Latency Timer using this: 
http://www.ftdichip.com/Support/Doc...upport for New FTDI Devices to Mac Driver.pdf 

I'm running out of ideas. Any suggestions on what I can try? 

Thanks


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but did anyone get this working with a USB version of the cable in Wine? 

Or is a virtual box the better solution here? 

Thanks


----------



## Wabbit Season (Oct 2, 2011)

No need to apologize -- I am happy to have this thread alive, as I, too, would like to use mine with Linux. 

No, I have not had success. (I also have not tried for quite a long time.)


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I realize this thread is pretty old, but I recently wiped out my Windows partition by installing Linux Mint on my laptop. I have no need for Windows other than VCDS, so it would be nice to get it working in Linux, even if it's in VirtualBox. No joy on Wine so far, as it doesn't recognize the USB cable, but I haven't tried all of the USB options yet in VB, so I'll post here with my findings. 

Ross-Tech is a great company, and I'm not trying to undermine their intentions at all, as I make my money off of software as well. I'm just trying things out because I can... 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## zanetti357 (Feb 8, 2020)

*Final Instructions that worked for me*



anothr_acc said:


> Hi Wabbit season. Sorry for the slow reply: I just got back from Taiwan.
> 
> On plugging in the usb-hex can,
> 
> ...


I was struggling with this until I found this forum post, so after making it work I created an account to post the steps I did.
Following anothr_acc instructions first:
1. run `lsusb` after connecting your cable. You'll see a new entry like "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0403:fa24 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd".
2. Then `sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0403 product=0xfa24`. Careful here, for the vendor you use the first set of four hex numbers, for the product, the last four.
3. You can run `dmesg` to check if you have the messages anothr_acc mentioned.
4. Add `usbserial vendor=0x0403 product=0xfa24` to `/etc/modules`. Again making sure you use the proper vendor and product hex number.
5. Restart your computer (IMPORTANT!).

Now, the part I did on my own:
1. Install virtualbox and extension pack for it (extension pack is needed for USB drivers).
2. Install a Windows 7 machine (you can try win 10, I tried with 7 because it doesn't need the additional drivers for VCDS, but win10 probably works, too).
3. After you have all that ready. In order for VirtualBox to have access to the USB subsystem, the user running VirtualBox must belong to the vboxuser group. To do this, open up a terminal and issue the following command: `sudo usermod -aG vboxusers <USERNAME>`
4. RESTART YOUR COMPUTER AGAIN!
5. Activate USB support: WITH YOUR CABLE CONNECTED, open up VirtualBox, right-click on the virtual machine that needs access to USB, and click Settings. In the VM settings window, click USB. You should see that USB is now available. Click on the + button under USB Device Filters to add a new device and add your Ross-Tech cable.
6. You should be able to see your cable inside the VM and use it.
7. Have fun!


----------

